# Optimierte Brandungshaken



## Nick*Rivers (11. November 2015)

Moin,

manchmal hat es Vorteile, wenn man mehrere Angelmethoden miteinander kombinieren kann. Wenn nicht Brandungsangelwetter ist, dann gehts auf Meerforelle. Die entsprechenden Fliegen binde ich seit geraumer Zeit selber, so dass mir irgendwann die Idee kam, die Brandungshaken etwas aufzupimpen. Auf den Bildern seht ihr die aktuelle Variante. 
Die Würmer halten durch die "Stopper" viel viel besser am Haken. Nachteile habe ich bis jetzt keine gefunden. 
Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Moin Nick.

Schöne Idee :m gibt es aber schon nur  mit gekürtzten

 Strassenbesenborsten.

Hätte es gerne verlinkt  finde es aber im moment nicht.

Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Tino (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Gehen die beim aufziehen nicht kaputt? 

Sieht etwas brachial aus ,die weit abstehenden Enden.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Ich hab schon lange solche Haken mit den gewickelten Baitholdern im Einsatz, jedoch sind die "Borsten" aus meiner Sicht zu lang.
Irgendwann mach die sicher die "Grätsche", aber hab ich noch nicht erlebt, meist istvorher das Vorfach abgerissen oder der 
Haken hinüber .

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Dorschoffi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Moin, gute Idee. Sieht für mich allerdings ziemlich grob und aufwendig aus. Da man ja zumindest einen Wurm bis auf die Mundschnur hoch schiebt, lasse ich vom Schnurende am Knoten immer ca. 2 cm überstehen. Total einfach und bewirkt das Gleiche.
Gruß aus der Heide, Dorschoffi.


----------



## Tino (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Bei meinem Knoten bleibt auch nen Rest stehen,der das gleiche bewirkt.


----------



## Keyless (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Super Idee und schön umgesetzt.
 Mir fehlt die Musse/Zeit so was zu binden. Ist da jetzt wirklich ein Unterschied beim Werfen zu merken? Bleiben die Würmer länger da wo sie sein sollten?
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Nick*Rivers (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

hab ich mir doch gedacht, dass das Patent bereits vergeben ist:c  Ich benutze Hardmono und benötige mit Lackieren ca. 2 Minuten pro  Haken. Die Würmer lassen sich problemlos aufziehen und bis jetzt sind  keine Ausfallerscheinungen an der Technik feststellbar. Der Trick bei den längeren  Borsten ist der, dass sich die Borsten beim Aufziehen der Würmer durch die größere Angriffsfläche besser an den Hakenschenkel anlegen und später beim Auswurf aufrichten und gegen die Wattwurmhaut von innen drücken. Das bietet am meisten Widerstand, da der gemeine Wattwurm ja bekannterweise recht weiche Innereien hat. Meine Vorfächer sind zu 80% mit den Haken ausgerüstet.
Muss aber auch gestehen..Ich bastel gerne|rolleyes


----------



## schlotterschätt (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin Nick.
> Schöne Idee :m gibt es aber schon nur  mit gekürtzten
> Strassenbesenborsten.
> Hätte es gerne verlinkt  finde es aber im moment nicht.
> Gruss Jochen.



Kann mich daran erinnern. Die waren vor zig Jahren in irgendeiner Angelzeitschrift abgebildet.
Weiterhin gab's vor ca. 20 Jahren sogenannte Wattwurmstopper.
Kleine Kunststoffröhrchen mit 0,5mm Innendurchmesser und beidseitig V-förmige Borsten. Die wurden auf das Vorfach gefädelt und bis zum Haken runter geschoben. V-Borsten nach oben. Die Würmer haben gut gehalten.
Die Teile sind im Netz nicht mehr aufzufinden. Irgendwo hab ich von den Dingern noch 'n paar.

Trotzdem 'ne schöne aber aufwendige Arbeit.#6


----------



## degl (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Die Idee ist erstmal schon nicht schlecht....aaaber besteht dabei nicht die Gefahr, das die Watties beim Wurf aufreissen ?

Ich hatte mal den Tip von Andreas Rathje nachgebaut und den Haken mit Garn umwickelt........fand das Aufziehen der Watties mühseliger und jeder 2. ist geplatzt.................hat sich bei mir nicht durchgesetzt#c

gruß degl


----------



## Nick*Rivers (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



degl schrieb:


> Die Idee ist erstmal schon nicht schlecht....aaaber besteht dabei nicht die Gefahr, das die Watties beim Wurf aufreissen ?
> 
> Ich hatte mal den Tip von Andreas Rathje nachgebaut und den Haken mit Garn umwickelt........fand das Aufziehen der Watties mühseliger und jeder 2. ist geplatzt.................hat sich bei mir nicht durchgesetzt#c
> 
> gruß degl




Hm, beim Wurf aufreissen...das werde ich mal Samstag in der Praxis testen und mal ein paar Probewürfe machen und gleich wieder einholen. 

Das die Würmer beim Aufziehen platzen habe ich nicht. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich Bindeseide(Faden aus sehr vielen feinen Einzelfasern) benutze und anschließen mit Lack fixiere. Dadurch erhält man eine recht glatte Oberfläche.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Dorschoffi schrieb:


> Moin, gute Idee. Sieht für mich allerdings ziemlich grob und aufwendig aus. Da man ja zumindest einen Wurm bis auf die Mundschnur hoch schiebt, lasse ich vom Schnurende am Knoten immer ca. 2 cm überstehen. Total einfach und bewirkt das Gleiche.
> Gruß aus der Heide, Dorschoffi.




Den Grinnerknoten verwende ich auch, aber den gleichen Stoppereffekt hast du mit nur einem nicht fixierten Schnurende nicht.
Klar ist das Aufwand, aber mir macht das Spaß. :k
Wie ich sehe kommst du aus Hodenhagen. Wie klein die Welt ist. Ich sag nur Ahlden:m


----------



## degl (11. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Hm, beim Wurf aufreissen...das werde ich mal Samstag in der Praxis testen und mal ein paar Probewürfe machen und gleich wieder einholen.
> 
> Das die Würmer beim Aufziehen platzen habe ich nicht. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich Bindeseide(Faden aus sehr vielen feinen Einzelfasern) benutze und anschließen mit Lack fixiere. Dadurch erhält man eine recht glatte Oberfläche.



Auf den Bilder siehts so aus wie Monoschnur#c und wenn sich die drei Schnurenden durch den Wurm bohren............

Mglw. bin ich aber auch falsch davor#c

gruß degl


----------



## Dorschoffi (12. November 2015)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Den Grinnerknoten verwende ich auch, aber den gleichen Stoppereffekt hast du mit nur einem nicht fixierten Schnurende nicht.
> Klar ist das Aufwand, aber mir macht das Spaß. :k
> Wie ich sehe kommst du aus Hodenhagen. Wie klein die Welt ist. Ich sag nur Ahlden:m



Kommst du aus Ahlden oder der Nähe?:m


----------



## schlotterschätt (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Weiterhin gab's vor ca. 20 Jahren sogenannte Wattwurmstopper.
> Kleine Kunststoffröhrchen mit 0,5mm Innendurchmesser und beidseitig V-förmige Borsten. Die wurden auf das Vorfach gefädelt und bis zum Haken runter geschoben. V-Borsten nach oben. Die Würmer haben gut gehalten.
> *Die Teile sind im Netz nicht mehr aufzufinden.* *Irgendwo hab ich von den Dingern noch 'n paar.*



.....und die habe ick doch tatsache gefunden.|supergri
Keine Ahnung warum es die nicht mehr gibt. Nicht nur für Wattwürmer, auch Tauwürmer haben auf den Teilen gut gehalten.


|wavey:


----------



## Soorp (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Sieht nach Dübeln in Verbindung mit Aderendhülsen aus


----------



## Tino (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Ich ziehe 2-4 Wattwürmer,je nach Größe,auf jeden Haken.

Bei Fehlwürfen,bei denen ich die Montage sofort wieder einhole,waren zu 95 % die Würmer noch dran.
Allerdings clippe ich meine Haken ausschließlich!!!

Braucht man diese Wurmhalter denn bei ungeclippten Montagen???


----------



## Klaus S. (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Winter zu lang? :m
Was für Sachen sich einige einfallen lassen |kopfkrat
Haken wird geschränkt und gut ist.
Alles andere zerflettert nur die Würmer.


----------



## Stulle (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Ich hab das mal mit Clips probiert hat aber nie funktioniert hast du ein paar Tipps dafür? ( Haken blieb im Clip oder löste sich schon im Wurf)


----------



## Nick*Rivers (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Winter zu lang? :m
> Was für Sachen sich einige einfallen lassen |kopfkrat
> Haken wird geschränkt und gut ist.
> Alles andere zerflettert nur die Würmer.



Um in der Kieler Förde auf Tiefe zu kommen reichen ja auch Pendelwürfe, da muss man sich nichts Neues einfallen lassen um auf Weite zu kommen#h
Hast du Erfahrung mit zerfleddern? Dann berichte mal...
Anfangs waren meine Borsten etwas zu hart, so dass es in der Tat ab und an Probleme gab. Nu bin ich ganz zufrieden. Brauche mittlerweile weniger Würmer, da immer noch genug Restwurm am Haken bleibt.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal mit Clips probiert hat aber nie funktioniert hast du ein paar Tipps dafür? ( Haken blieb im Clip oder löste sich schon im Wurf)



Nach dem Auswurf lupfe ich das Blei noch ein oder zweimal vom Grund weg. Spätestens dann lösen sich die Haken aus dem Clips. Geht natürlich nur, wenn man keine Kralle fischt.


----------



## Tino (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Das muss man beim binden ausprobieren,wie sie auslösen.
Ich binde mein Vorfach ,hänge dann nen Blei ran.
Dann nehme ich es und simuliere den Aufprall.

Beim stauchen des Vorfachs sehe ich obs auslöst oder zu stramm sitzt.
Ist die Mundschnur etwas zu stramm,schiebe ich den Wirbel etwas höher, der auf dem Schlauch sitzt.

Sind die von Cormoran,bekommt aber leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Um in der Kieler Förde auf Tiefe zu kommen reichen ja auch Pendelwürfe, da muss man sich nichts Neues einfallen lassen um auf Weite zu kommen#h
> Hast du Erfahrung mit zerfleddern? Dann berichte mal...
> Anfangs waren meine Borsten etwas zu hart, so dass es in der Tat ab und an Probleme gab. Nu bin ich ganz zufrieden. Brauche mittlerweile weniger Würmer, da immer noch genug Restwurm am Haken bleibt.



Wer geht schon in der Förde Brandungsangeln?
Man braucht ja nur mal 5mm Schnur beim binden überstehen lassen und dann einen Wurm aufziehen. Oder simuliere mal einen nach oben gecliptes Vorfach mit der Methode, da werden die Würmer schön zerfleddert. Ja, hab damit bisschen Erfahrung.

Vernünftiger Clip gleich hintern Blei bewirkt Wunder. Hakt zuverlässig aus und das nicht schon in der Luft.

Einfach mal nach Gimini Solo Bait Clip suchen. Jetzt noch mit einer halben SRT-Feder auf Spannung halten und es trudelt nicht.
Oder als Durchlaufmontage dann bleibt es auch stets auf Spannung.


----------



## Tino (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Oder vernünftig binden.

Bei mir löst alles zu 100 % aus.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Tino schrieb:


> Oder vernünftig binden.
> 
> Bei mir löst alles zu 100 % aus.



Na dann ist doch alles gut #6


----------



## looser-olly (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Donnerwetter , 

 du bist aber auch nen FUCHS klaus !!!!!!!!


 lg olly .


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

So isses,Klaus.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



looser-olly schrieb:


> Donnerwetter ,
> 
> du bist aber auch nen FUCHS klaus !!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hab nur nicht solch buschigen Schwanz :m


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Moin Klaus,

dachte, in der Kieler Förde kann man gerade bei niedrigen Temperaturen gut angeln.;+ Ist aber nicht meine Ecke, von daher kann ich da auch nicht wirklich mitreden. 
Von den "Solo Bait Clips" habe ich noch nie etwas gehört. Sehen gut aber teuer aus. Ich benutze gerne die "Alpha Bait Clips".
Was für Haken benutzt du? Zu 80% fische ich die Gamakatsu LS 3113. Vielleicht kann ich mir meine " Hakenoptimierungstüddelei" auch sparen, wenn ich die richtigen Haken benutze|kopfkrat


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Das liegt doch nicht an den Haken. Zieh einfach 2-3 Würmer auf und fertig. 
Ich nutze Aberdeens no name

Bei der Liftmontage nutze ich die Impact Shields und da zerfleddert nix.


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Bei Nachläufer nutze ich die Relay Clips zum einhängen.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Winter zu lang? :m
> Was für Sachen sich einige einfallen lassen |kopfkrat
> Haken wird geschränkt und gut ist.
> Alles andere zerflettert nur die Würmer.




Hallo Tino, die Hakenfrage war auf Klaus Post bezogen. Da es x verschiedene Hakentypen gibt, gibt es auch schlecht oder besser geeignete zum Brandungsangeln.


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Das hab ich schon so verstanden,Nick.#6

Meine Aberdeens sind nicht geschränkt.

Ich meine noch in den neunzigern gelesen zu haben ,dass die Clips genau DAFÜR erfunden wurden.,nähmlich um die Würmer zu schützen.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Ich nehme Gamakatsu WORM 36 in den Größen 4-1/0
Ich verschränke die Haken immer relativ stark da sie dann besser greifen.
Als Einhänger nehme ich nix, IMP oder Solo Bait Clips.
Würmer werden immer bis über den Hakenbogen geschoben.
Wenn man voll derzieht fliegt mal der eine oder andere Wurm weg aber das ist völlig normal.

Impact-Shields benutze ich selten bis gar nicht mehr da es öfters vorkommt das der Haken nicht ausklinkt bei kurzen Würfen.
Alpha Bait Clips nehme ich auch nicht mehr da zu oft in der Luft ausgelöst trotz SRT-Federn.

So mache ich es, was andere machen weiß ich nicht ;+


----------



## Ra.T (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Hallo....,
damit der Wurm nicht abrutsch, ziehe ich häufig an Ende quer den Kopf einer Scheidenmuschel mit auf.
Der ist hart und rutscht nicht über den Wiederhaken.

Ansonsten nehme ich für weite Würfe Impact Shields und für unter 80 Metet nix, um die Würmer zu schützen.
Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Ra.T schrieb:


> Hallo....,
> damit der Wurm nicht abrutsch, ziehe ich häufig an Ende quer den Kopf einer Scheidenmuschel mit auf.



Was es nicht alles gibt |bigeyes
Hab Frauchen abgesucht aber nichts gefunden.

Wo erntest du die Dinger?


----------



## Ra.T (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Hallo...,

 andere Namen der Muschel sind auch:

 Ensis ensis , Mesheft, Schwertförmige Messerscheide, Gebogene Schwertmuschel etc. ...

 Bei der Muschelfarm an der Küste in Holland sind diese Spott billig.
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Tino (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich nehme Gamakatsu WORM 36 in den Größen 4-1/0
> Ich verschränke die Haken immer relativ stark da sie dann besser greifen.
> Als Einhänger nehme ich nix, IMP oder Solo Bait Clips.
> Würmer werden immer bis über den Hakenbogen geschoben.
> ...



GENAU diese Probleme kenne ich überhaupt nicht!!!!!!!!!!

Hält sicher ,ohne ungewolltes auslösen und löst zu 100 % aus wenn es auslösen MUSS.

Zumindest bei mir.


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Sauber Tino #6
Bist der Erste bei dem es *immer* beim Impact Shield auslöst.


----------



## buttweisser (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

So Jungs, nun meinen Senf dazu. Ich binde meine Montagen ähnlich wie Klaus S. Gamakatsu WORM 36 ist ein superscharfer Haken. Jeder Haken egal ob Gamakatsu oder Aberdeen wird geschränkt, ca. 1 cm Schnur als Stopper überstehen lassen und das wars dann schon.  Ich will ja angeln und nicht dauernd nur sinnloses Zeug basteln. Das hält auch bei Wurfweiten Ü 100m und wenn der Watti beim Aufprall aufplatzt, freu ich mich darüber, weil der Watti dann besser duftet. Dem Fisch ist es völlig egal, ob der Watti zerfetzt ist oder aussieht wie frisch geplümpert.


----------



## DxcDxrsch (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

wie kommt man zu der ansicht das es egal wäre?


----------



## buttweisser (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



DocDorsch schrieb:


> wie kommt man zu der ansicht das es egal wäre?



Aus Erfahrung und aus Logik. Glaubst Du wirklich, das sich die Fischlein erst den Watti genau anschauen und nur dann beißen wenn er noch super gut aussieht? Außerdem erfolgen die Fänge  hauptsächlich im Finsteren. Der Geruch, der von einem auslaufendem Watti ausgeht, hat eine viel größere Lockwirkung als bei einem ganzem Watti. 

Hast Du schon mal was von Stinkis gehört? Das sind nur noch die Hüllen von Wattis, schön angegammelt, damit sie richtig stinken. Und das Zeug fängt "komischerweise" richtig gut.


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2016)

Klaus S. schrieb:


> Sauber Tino #6
> Bist der Erste bei dem es *immer* beim Impact Shield auslöst.



Glaub es oder glaub es nicht. 
Meine Liftmontagen lösten bis jetzt immer aus. 

Das ich der erste mit diesem sagenumwobenen Phänomen bin, glaub ich auch nicht. 

Wenn man sich die Dinger anschaut und den Haken sauber  einhängt, MUSS er sich lösen.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Habe ca. 100 Impact Shields gegen IMPS und Solo Bait Clips ausgetauscht, sind einfach besser :m


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Dann wirst du was falsch gemacht haben, was ich aber wieder nicht glauben kann.

Wie können die NICHT auslösen Klaus.

Die Bauweise und wenn sie aufs Wasser auftreffen, bewirken doch nur ,DASS sie auslösen.

Mir wird nicht klar,wie sie NICHT auslösen könen.

Bei den Relay Clips ist es einleuchtend das sie nicht auslösen wenn die Mundschnüre zu stramm gebunden wurden.


----------



## HH_Fischer (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich auch meine Brandungsvorfächer selber binde, bin ich immer interessiert an anderen Bastelmethoden.
Ich benutze fast ausschließlich die Impact Shields. Diese sogar auch bei Montagen mit 2 Haken, also übereinander.
Mit den Impact Shields bin ich sehr zufrieden. Lösen zu 98% aus und nie im Flug. Die 2% bei denen die Shields nicht auslösen hat sich der Haken in den Shield "gepiekst" oder so. Aber das mal eine Montage nicht auslöst, kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht verhindern.
Ich finde jedoch diese "Gemini Solo Bait Clips" super interessant. Ist ja das gleiche Prinzip nur ein bissel schlanker, so wie es aussieht. Bekommt man die nur aus England oder werden die auch in Deutschland vertrieben?

Eine doofe Frage habe ich noch, was meinst du mit "IMPS"? @Klaus


----------



## Nick*Rivers (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Moin,

IMPS ist das Konkurrenzprodukt von BREAKAWAYzu den Solo Bait Clips von Gemini. Google mal nach  IMPS SEA FISHING BAIT CLIPS HOOK.

Bin auch kein Freund von dem Impact Shields. Nervig ist dort das Gummi zur Schnurfixierung. Bin kein Materialwissenschaftler, aber Gummi ändert auch bei geringen Temperaturunterschieden die Haftreibung. Baut man bei 20°C Brandungsvorfächer mit den Shields und alles ist toll, kann es sein, dass die Teile bei 5°C nicht mehr zuverlässig arbeiten. Nicht ohne Grund gibt es Sommer und Winterreifen


----------



## Stulle (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Impact shields hab ich auch mal ausprobiert haben zu 90% nicht ausgelöst, wurm und haken waren auch viel zu dick im durch die kleine Öffnung zu passen. Was ich bei den klips falsch gemacht habe kann ich mir vorstellen aber das Gegenmittel ist mir zu aufwendig. Vieleicht könnt ihr mal eure wunder Systeme Posten damit wir was lernen können?


----------



## buttweisser (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



Stulle schrieb:


> Impact shields hab ich auch mal ausprobiert haben zu 90% nicht ausgelöst, wurm und haken waren auch viel zu dick im durch die kleine Öffnung zu passen. Was ich bei den klips falsch gemacht habe kann ich mir vorstellen aber das Gegenmittel ist mir zu aufwendig. Vieleicht könnt ihr mal eure wunder Systeme Posten damit wir was lernen können?



Moin Stulle,

bei mir lösen die Dinger zu 95% aus. Probleme gibt es eigentlich nur bei 2 Haken im Clip, da die sich manchmal verheddern.

Dein Fehler ist folgender: Der Wurm hat im Clip nichts verloren, nur der freie Hakenbogen wird in den Clip gehängt. Der Watti passt doch da gar nicht mit rein. Kein Wunder, dass Du Probleme hattest, wenn Du den Wurm mit reinquetschst blockierst Du ja alles.


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Jetzt bin ich erstaunt.
Also WAS kann man denn bitte bei den Impacts falsch machen,dass die zu 90 % !!!!!!! nicht auslösen.

Ich verstehe das nicht.

Werd morgen meine Liftmontage mal reinstellen wenn es interessiert.

Mein Hakenbogen ist auch frei,da hat der Wurm ja nichts verloren.


----------



## degl (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Und achtet gerade bei den Impactshields auf kleine "Produktionsrückstände"......die "Nachbauer" nehmen es da nicht so genau.........und da kann der Haken auch gern hängen bleiben

Die Sachen aus dem "englischem Raum" sind zwar teurer, aber auch deutlich sauberer verarbeitet#6

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Denke mal umso kleiner der Haken ist um so öfters hakt er mal nicht aus. Natürlich hakt er bei mir auch zu 95% aus aber eben nicht zu 100% was für mich persönlich zu viel ist.
Bei kurzen Würfen hakt er noch öfters nicht aus.

Den Solo Bait Clip hab ich bisher nur in England gefunden aber war nach 3 Tagen bei mir zu Hause #6

Der Solo Bait Clip ist nicht das Gleiche wie der Impact Shield!
Beim Solo Bait Clip wird der Haken ganz frei gegeben sobald das eine Teil beim auftreffen aufs Wasser hochgeschoben wird. Vorher ist der Haken fest in einer "Klammer" und man kann das Vorfach auflegen, durch die Gegend werfen oder sonstwas mit machen aber der Haken bleibt in der Klammer. Erst wenn das eine Teil hochgeschoben wird dann ist der Haken frei. Sind auch lange nicht so klobig wie die Impact Shield und der Wurm ist hintern Blei eh geschützt. Alle meine Vorfächer werden unten eingehakt, auch die Nachläufer oder Kaskarden. Jetzt löst alles 100%ig aus 

Will euch aber nicht zu schlau machen sonst fängt ihr mir noch alles weg :m:m

Ich baue aber auch ganz einfache Vorfächer wie sie auch Andreas Burghardt bei YouTube vorgestellt hat.


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Sind das diese " länglichen" Klaus?

Das man die egal wie ablegen kann ,sehe ich als ABSOLUTES Kaufkriterium.
Das hat mich aufhorchen lassen.

Danke für deine Info Klaus.

Werden bald bestellt.


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Die gibt's in blau und nachleuchtend. Ich habe die Blauen. Achtja, sind die länglichen.
Der Haken ist bei den Solo Bait Clip fest und wird erst freigegeben wenn der untere Teller sich hochschiebt beim auftreffen aufs Wasser. Vorher kannst mit den Vorfach machen was du willst und natürlich auch ablegen. Es kann beim ablegen nicht aushaken da der Teller ja erst hoch muss. 

Habe 15 Jahre mit den Impact Shields geangelt und freue mich das es endlich etwas besseres gibt. Die IMPS sind auch eine ganz tolle Sache da man dort auch mal 2 Haken einhaken kann für Wishbone z.B. was bei den Solo Bait Clip nicht geht.


----------



## HH_Fischer (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Ich finde die Alternative zu den Impact Shield richtig gut. Kannst du auch einen Onlineshop empfehlen der mir beide Alternativen (IMPS und die Gimini Solo Baits) liefern kann. 
Ich sag ja immer man lernt nie aus... :m


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

http://www.cf-fishing.de/shop/breakaway/

Dort bekommst die IMPS sehr günstig.

Die Solo Bait Clips hab ich über eBay gekauft.


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Hallo Klaus

Das mit dem "egal wie ablegen" überzeugt mich absolut.

Danke für deine Infos :vik:


----------



## Tino (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Hat man zu den schon Erfahrungen???


----------



## sunny (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

@Klaus S
Das hört sich alles super interessant an. 

Hättest du die Güte mal ein/zwei Bilder von deinen Vorfächer zu machen und hier reinzustellen? Das wäre klasse#6.

@Tino
Das sind doch die Solo Bait Clips oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Tino (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Moin Olaf

Ja ich glaub das sind die.

Werd ich auf jeden Fall bestellen.


----------



## sunny (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Jau, die Dinger werde ich auch mal ausprobieren #6. 

Dann hat man nicht mehr das Problem, dass der Haken schon ausklinkt, wenn man das Vorfach beim Auswerfen hinter sich ablegt.


----------



## buttweisser (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Ich werde mir auch mal paar IMPS zulegen, der Preis ist ja bei 35-60 Cent pro Stück ähnlich wie bei den Impact Shields. Und das bessere Auslösen ist schon ein klares Kaufkriterium. Ich bin auch der Meinung wie Klaus S., das der Wurm hinter Blei und dem IMPS ausreichend geschützt ist.

Probleme beim Auslösen hatte ich meißtenst auch immer bei Wishbone  Vorfächern mit kleineren Haken. Bei Wishbone-Nachläufer, gibts das Problem auch ab und zu, obwohl oben geklippt wird.


----------



## HH_Fischer (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Soo beide Clips sind bestellt. Da kann man doch die kalten Tage sinnvoll mit basteln verbringen und sobald es wärmer wird ausgiebig testen...ich bin sehr gespannt. Ich werde dann berichten....


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Bilder geht schlecht da immer nur eins hochgeladen wird warum auch immer |rolleyes


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

.....


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Kein Bock mehr da ständig nur ein Bild angezeigt wird obwohl ich mehrere hoch geladen habe |krach:


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*



sunny schrieb:


> @Tino
> Das sind doch die Solo Bait Clips oder sehe ich das falsch?



Jo, das sind sie.


----------



## sunny (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Super #6. Danke.


----------



## sunny (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Sodelle, die Solo Bait Clips sind bestellt. Bin mal gespannt|supergri.


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Ich hätte wohl eine Provision aushandeln sollen :m


----------



## buttweisser (18. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

@ Klaus S.

Die 2 Bilder reichen völlig aus, danke alles gut.


----------



## Nick*Rivers (18. Februar 2016)

Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl eine Provision aushandeln sollen :m



Jup und ich hätte das Thema " Optimierte Brandungsmontagen mit merkwürdigen  Stachelschweinhaken" nennen sollen


----------



## Klaus S. (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Naja, lieber deine Stachelschweinhaken als die komischen Dübeldinger die es zu Recht nirgends mehr gibt :m


----------



## HH_Fischer (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

So, Ende letzter Woche habe ich dann endlich Post aus England bekommen. #6

Ich werde die Varianten nochmal alle ausgiebig über das Jahr hinweg testen aber was man schon mal sagen kann ist, dass die IMPS und die Solo Bait Clips ein vollwertiger Ersatz für den Impact Shield sind. Bei der Praxis am Strand sehe ich aber die IMPS weiter vorne, da es nicht so eine Fummelei ist den Haken zu fixieren. Aber vielleicht liegt es bei den Solo Bait Clips auch nur an der fehlenden Routine. 
Beide Clips lösen jedenfalls zuverlässig aus. Nach ganz subjektiven Gefühl fliegen beide Montagen auch weiter als mit den Impact Shields aber wie gesagt das kann auch nur an der Freude des Neuen liegen...:vik:


----------



## Ra.T (3. August 2016)

*AW: Optimierte Brandungshaken*

Hallo....,

ich habe die Solo Bait Clips nun auch verbaut und möchte euch nur auf einen kleinen Herstellungsfehler hinweisen.

Auf dem Bild ist die Problemstelle per Pfeil angezeigt.
Genau an dieser Stelle wo der Haken eingehängt wird, ist wohl herstellungsbedingt ein kleiner weicher Pressgrat (Kannte).

Dadurch kann ein kleinerer Haken nicht einwandfrei ausklinken und bleibt zu häufig an dieser Kannte hängen.
Das System gibt den Haken also nicht frei !

Ich habe dieses Problem mit wegschmirgeln des Grates behoben und der Haken löst jetzt auch viel schneller und besser aus.

mfg
Ralf


----------

